# Grand Isle LA fishing



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

Been fishing Cocodrie, anybody got advice about fishing Grand Isle


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Always caught a lot of smaller trout there and there are sharks along the beach front. 

wind can be very problematic but good area to catch some fish. Also nice to be able to run off shore easily. 

we usually stay at a buddies fish camp there and then go to the shallows in fourchon or even Houma. Great redfish there.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

SymmFish said:


> Always caught a lot of smaller trout there and there are sharks along the beach front.
> 
> wind can be very problematic but good area to catch some fish. Also nice to be able to run off shore easily.
> 
> we usually stay at a buddies fish camp there and then go to the shallows in fourchon or even Houma. Great redfish there.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks. We switched from Cocodrie because at the time I had a Hells Bay Waterman and going out to the barrier islands was usually not feasible, with Grand Isle you are already there. Plus no decent infrastructure in Cocodrie. Now have a Skeeter 230 bay boat to tackle the open water better and to be able to take grandkids, friends ,etc. Sure going to miss getting in to the real skinny water with the Waterman


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Run out to those platforms. Drop bait to the bottom with 16 ounce sinkers, then reel up two cranks and wait.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

MariettaMike said:


> Run out to those platforms. Drop bait to the bottom with 16 ounce sinkers, then reel up two cranks and wait.


Thanks Mike. Are those platforms out to open water and what are you catching there


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

TarponRob said:


> Been fishing Cocodrie, anybody got advice about fishing Grand Isle


I spend a lot of time at both. When I get home today I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> I spend a lot of time at both. When I get home today I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks. how about restaurants.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

TarponRob said:


> Thanks Mike. Are those platforms out to open water and what are you catching there


Tie on the rig with a long rope looped around a pipe on the down current side. You catch bottom feeders.


----------

